# laptop problem

## azote

(kernel building problem)

I just Got my Toshiba 5205 703 laptop and I want to get genroo to run on it...

I Started with live CD in stage 1 ...  every thing went ok until the build kernel part...

It will crash (I think) when it reaches a pcmcia part... in my 

```
make menuconfig
```

 I dont have anything in the pcmcia part enabled.

How do I know if is compiling it ?? because I don't get an error ... It just stops.

----------

## azote

I type 

```
make dep && make clean bzImage modules modules_install
```

then after like 30 min I get this at the end

```
leaving directory ........ lib

.......

mkdir -p pcmcia; \

find kernel -path '*/pcmcia/*' -name '*.o | xargs -i -r ln -sf ../{} pcmcia

if [ -r System.map ]; then /sbin/depmod -ae -F System.map 2.4.19-gentoo-r10; fi

```

thats all I get and then the prompt....

any ideas?

I also tried in the 2.4.20 kernel and got the same thing..

and I dont have any pcmcia on my kernel .. 

thanks

----------

## ragefan

Mine finishes the same way, check in /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage if it's there then keep going. copy to /boot, etc

----------

## hmiller68

Mine finishes the same way and I dont have a laptop ,I think its just the point it ends one cause if there where errors you would usually see em after make bzImage ,(personal experience here) cause I foobarred a few of the setting while compiling my first kernel and it kicked the errors out on the make bzImage part so if you made it to make modules and make modules_install you should be set.

----------

## azote

[img:7e341f2669]http://smilies.sofrayt.com/%5E/w/thumbs.gif[/img:7e341f2669]

thanks guys! ill see what happends

----------

## azote

ok yes it was building it ... but I had a problm with that kernel version ...

so I solved using 2.4.20  :Smile: 

----------

## oniq

Thats just the end of the compile, it doesn't say "COMPILE SUCCESSFUL!!!!" or anything, it just drops you back to the prompt.   If you didn't see anything that actually said "error", then you compiled fine.

----------

